# Trouble transferring between DTivo's



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

I have two zippered Tivos running great except for one problem... I can only transfer shows in one direction. I get this when transferring...

"This program has been added to the To DO List and will be transferred onto the 3ED1 DVR after previously requested programs have finished transferring."

Except i don't have anything else requested that i can see. I let it sit for about a week, but it never tranferred.

I get the same message when getting something from Tivoserver.

I've tried rebooting several times, re-zippering, and even "Clear Program Data & TO DO LISt". Still the same message.

I don't see anything in the todo list... but i may have scheduled a transfer and it never completed. 

Is there a way to clear the Queue of requested programs? Or at least see what previous programs it's looking for?

Help PLEASE!!


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

I have had this happen usually it is TivoServer related. Sometimes when trying to transfer video with Tivoserver it won't and crashes.Then i have to restart TivoServer and check to see if the file that caused the crash says "stop transferring" obviously the file is not transferring and then cancel the transfer.Then what ever was cued up next will start.Not sure if this is exactly the same as your problem but sounded simular. 





Conklin.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

I have been using Tivoserver... so this could be it. But how can i check what's holding it up?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

qdoggg said:


> I have two zippered Tivos running great except for one problem... I can only transfer shows in one direction. I get this when transferring...
> 
> "This program has been added to the To DO List and will be transferred onto the 3ED1 DVR after previously requested programs have finished transferring."
> 
> ...


Are you using MRV or someother method to transfer?


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Are you using MRV or someother method to transfer?


yes... two zippered Dtivo's running MRV plus tivoserver off PC.


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

qdoggg said:


> But how can i check what's holding it up?


The only way i check is to go through the shows in TivoServer and check to see if anything says it is transferring when it really is not.

Conklin.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

Conklin said:


> The only way i check is to go through the shows in TivoServer and check to see if anything says it is transferring when it really is not.


Thanks for the suggestion.

If Tivoserver is the hold up... should the transferring show still appear after it's been shut down and then started up again?

Tivoserver is currently not running on my server PC, but i can start it up when I get home and see... but i doubt it'll show up as i've used it recently and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, but then i wasn't sharing the same stuff as before.

Maybe i should "tivoserve" everything i have and see what happens. Maybe it'll find the culprit on its own. :up:


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have the same problem as the OP. It was definitely Tivoserver. I went through every show and none of them are hung up. I tried everything the OP did and I'm still stuck. I can still MRV to my other HDVR2 from the one that's stuck but not the other way around. I'm just wondering if you ever fixed this problem and if so how you fixed it? Or if anyone else has any suggestions please let me know and I will give it a try. Thanks in advance.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

Unfortunately, i never figured out which tivoserved show it was looking for, so i just started from scratch... sorry


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Has anyone found a fix for this problem? I also have 1 tivo hung up one way as it can not transfer until the previous transfer is done.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2002)

I've had this problem come up once or twice. It's a PITA, but MRV/TivoServer transfers, if stuck like that, will time out after 3 days. Then it should be OK. Sucks waiting though.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I thought about backing up my season passess and then do a clear and delete of the to do list and then reload the season passes.

Sounds like this might work...has any one tries this?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

mgmrick said:


> I thought about backing up my season passess and then do a clear and delete of the to do list and then reload the season passes.
> 
> Sounds like this might work...has any one tries this?
> 
> ...


Didn't work for me, I also had the "stuck" download due to TivoServer. I didn't know it was TiVoServer related at first, so I don't know if it went away on a TiVoServer restart or the aformentioned 3-day timeout.

But while it was in that state, nothing at the TiVo woul seem to unstick it, including clearing the ToDo list. ( I wasn't planning to try a clear and delete everything ).
This was on an unsubbed unit, so that's all I could do was watch transferred shows.


----------



## kipg (Jan 31, 2002)

I too have this problem with a hacked HDVR2 and a Macbook pro. Somehow the tivo thinks it is transferring a show and won't let me transfer any others. I cannot see any processes on the tivo side that indicate it is trying a show transfer. No open sockets or connections to my mac. Nothing in the logs.

I tried clearing the cache for tivoserver on the mac and starting again (~/.tivoserver/cache) but I am still stuck. 

I guess I will wait 3 days (!?) and see if it clears up.


----------



## NolaKeith (Jul 23, 2004)

I had the same problem, waited a week but no help. Finally I cleared the program info and to do list, now it works.

Keith


----------



## modean (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm having the same problem -- can only transfer programs one way. The other way causes an entry in the ToDo list which never happens. I've tried clearing them and retrying several times -- with same result. I've double-checked the settings at the official tivo site and they both are set for Transfers Allowed. 
I'm not using any PC or Mac-related server, just the TiVo boxes on a wired network. Did anyone ever solve this?


----------



## NolaKeith (Jul 23, 2004)

I solved my problem by "clearing program info & Delete to do list". I was worried that I would lose all my programs, but not so.

Keith


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I have had this problem numerous times too using tivo server and it crashing, try telnetting to your Dtivo and running this command :

echo MfsRubbishTree /RecordingQueueItem | tivosh

It should remove any mrv transfers in que and get you back up and running. 

The other thing I have found helpfull with Tivoserver related issues is when a transfer crashes and you restart the program something gets hung up in the cache file or something im not sure, but I delete the tmp.m2a, and the tmp.m2v files, in addition to deleting the tivoserver.txt file. It seems to flush out all the problems. 

Hope this works


----------

